# Help sexing my auratus



## DannyC (Jul 13, 2014)

I bought these two 2013 born frogs unsexed, the darker coloured frog is a little bigger than the microspot. I've had them together in the terrarium now for a little under a week and haven't really observed much interaction between the two.

Any help will be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## DannyC (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's the darker frog


----------



## DannyC (Jul 13, 2014)

And another angle on the microspot...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Auratus are hard to sex. Can you get some pics of them together, side by side?


----------



## DannyC (Jul 13, 2014)

These are the best I could get without stressing the frogs too much


----------



## DannyC (Jul 13, 2014)

................


----------



## DannyC (Jul 13, 2014)

frogface said:


> Auratus are hard to sex. Can you get some pics of them together, side by side?


Sorry, only just realised I didn't quote you in my reply.

Also any opinions from anyone will be appreciated, the frogs are about a year old and probably just over an inch long.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

The microspot has some of the female qualities to it, but it isn't really too obvious. 

As for the darker one, I really don't have an idea, I would just wait and see unless you can get better pictures. 

Some input, Nick


----------



## DannyC (Jul 13, 2014)

reptiles12 said:


> The microspot has some of the female qualities to it, but it isn't really too obvious.
> 
> As for the darker one, I really don't have an idea, I would just wait and see unless you can get better pictures.
> 
> Some input, Nick


This is probably the best picture I have from above.

The toepads on the darker frog are a lot bigger compared with the microspot but I know that that's never a solid indicator of gender.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It looks like it could be a pair but hard to say for certain. Is the darker one also a micro spot but just dark?


----------



## DannyC (Jul 13, 2014)

frogface said:


> It looks like it could be a pair but hard to say for certain. Is the darker one also a micro spot but just dark?


Yeah it has very dark faded spots, it's a lot easier to see in natural light.

I've had them for a week or 2 now so they're still settling in, I'm hoping to see some interactions between the two which might help me work out their sexes, so I guess only time will tell me whether they're a pair or not. I sure hope they are though, would be interesting to see what the offspring of the two look like.


----------

